# New PC slower than older one?



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello,

So I just recently decided to build a Gaming Desktop as an upgrade from my Gaming Laptop. The hardware is MUCH better than my laptop, but in some games i feel it runs slower or has frame rate skipping at times. Even though it says 50 or 60 FPS on MSI afterburner monitoring tool, it doesn't really feel like it most of the time.
Here are the hardware specs of both systems running on a 2560x1080p 32" 144hz monitor.

*LAPTOP*
i7-7700QM
GTX1060 6GB
16GB 2333mHz
500GB SSD

*DESKTOP*
i9-9900K
EVGA RTX2080TI XC Ultra Gaming 11GB
32GB 3200mHz
500GB M.2 SanDisk
MSI - MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS


Drivers are updated, though i haven't updated BIOS. NVidia control panel i leave default and set the gpu to prefer max performance. Temperatures of CPU usually stays under 60, GPU under 80 under load.

I can play Ghost Recon Wildlands on all Ultra settings on my laptop just fine with no frame skipping.
On my Desktop, i've gone as low as high, and the fps would be at about 80, but it definitely does not even feel 60.

I play Anthem with 2 other friends, one having a nice setup with 1080ti and 8700k, and the other having the same exact laptop as me. We call out our fps often and both of them are 10 - 20fps higher than me and we all have our settings maxed out. In addition, none of us are overclocking.

So, what am i doing wrong?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Any chance the larger screen makes it more apparent that fps seems slower?


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Corday said:


> Any chance the larger screen makes it more apparent that fps seems slower?


Not sure, but both systems are using the same screen, and the desktop has noticeable frame drops.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps a call to EVGA to see if it's necessary to overclock to get satisfactory performance from card.


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Corday said:


> Perhaps a call to EVGA to see if it's necessary to overclock to get satisfactory performance from card.


Well given the specs of all of our PCs, this one by far has the best specs and should not need to overclock to get better gaming results than the others.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What's your PSU?


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Corday said:


> What's your PSU?


PSU is 750watt EVGA
Is this sufficient enough?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

tailamp said:


> PSU is 750watt EVGA
> Is this sufficient enough?


Sure is. If there's any chance you have a HD installed along with the SSD, make sure Windows is on SSD. Also, are proper SATA drivers installed? Finally, did you install a fresh copy of Windows 10. If just copied from old machine, that could be the problem.


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Corday said:


> Sure is. If there's any chance you have a HD installed along with the SSD, make sure Windows is on SSD. Also, are proper SATA drivers installed? Finally, did you install a fresh copy of Windows 10. If just copied from old machine, that could be the problem.


Installed W10Pro from scratch, i did not install any chipset/sata drivers, i'm gonna do that right now!

If i remember correctly i only installed the GPU driver.

I appreciate your help, i will update you on the results!


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

well I installed all the drivers for the motherboard from the manufacturer's site.
I don't think i notice any improvements.
Any other ideas?


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

here's the benchmark i did:

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/14174140


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the modes available in your video card so you could make a change, but your manual should describe them (if any choices). This might sound crazy, but could your super card be overpowering your monitor? Hope other folks look at this thread and have some suggestions.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The memory looks like it needs some tweaking, it's possible that it can't feed both CPU and GPU fast enough for your game settings/resolution.



> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 *3200* C16 4x8GB
> 5,059 User benchmarks, average bench 98%
> 4 of 4 slots used
> 32GB DIMM DDR4 clocked @ *2133* MHz
> Performing below potential (*5th percentile*) - ensure that a dual+ channel XMP BIOS profile is enabled


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Corday said:


> I'm not familiar with the modes available in your video card so you could make a change, but your manual should describe them (if any choices). This might sound crazy, but could your super card be overpowering your monitor? Hope other folks look at this thread and have some suggestions.


I was thinking that but i've also researched the 2080ti forums, nobody has a problem with the config, they said they just left it all on default and used "max preferred performance"


----------



## tailamp (Jan 26, 2019)

satrow said:


> The memory looks like it needs some tweaking, it's possible that it can't feed both CPU and GPU fast enough for your game settings/resolution.


Thats what i'm trying to figure out, if the memory is whats holding me back, but the friend that has the 1080ti desktop, also has that same RAM and has a similar rating during the benchmark.

This is all confusing to me.


----------

